# Acer Extensa 5220 aufrüsten



## Core #1 (10. Oktober 2011)

*Acer Extensa 5220 aufrüsten*

Ich habe das 4 Jahre alte *Extensa 5220* meiner Eltern übernommen und möchte es nun ein wenig aufrüsten. Ich nutze es für Office, Internet und Unizeugs schreiben. Natürlich hab ich auch Spaß an der ganzen Sache, aus dem betagten Ding noch alles rauszuholen! 
Akku habe ich einen neuen eingebaut, der alte hielt nur noch 5 min. Die lahme 80 GB HDD habe ich durch eine *64 GB Samsung 470 SSD* getauscht, dank neuestem BIOS des Notebooks läuft die Platte jetzt mit eingeschaltetem AHCI sehr flott und lautlos.
Die 512 MB RAM hab ich durch *2 GB DDR2* ersetzt. Vielleicht prober ich demnächst mal ob ein 4 GB Riegel erkannt wird.
Als Betriebssystem habe ich jetzt *Windows 7 HP 64 bit* installiert.

Eine Besonderheit bei dem Acer ist, dass es möglich ist die CPU zu wechseln. Verbaut ist ja nur ein 1,7 GHz Single Core Celeron, welcher sich im idle ja auch nicht runtertaktet und so unnötig Strom und damit Akku frisst.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit genau diesem Notebook oder schon mal ein CPU Wechsel bei einem Notebook gemacht? 

Hab eine Liste gefunden, folgende CPUs funktionieren angeblich: 

- celeron m530
- celeron m540
- celeron m550
- core2 duo t7100
- core2 duo t7250
- core2 duo t7300
- core2 duo t7500
- core2 duo t7700
- core2 duo t7800
- core2 extreme x7800
- core2 extreme x7900
- core 2 duo L7300 - Low Voltage
- core 2 duo L7500 - Low Voltage

Einkaufsort wäre eBay, da ging z.B. der T7300 schon zwischen 11 und 18 € weg, natürlich gebraucht.
Meint ihr es lohnt sich auf einen Dualcore aufzurüsten, v.a. auch wegen Verbrauch/idle Verbrauch?

Danke!


----------



## SlowRider (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acer Extensa 5220 aufrüsten*

Hab heute erst einen T7300 in ein Extensa 5220 eingebaut.
Zuerst Biosupdate, dann Prozessor gewechselt. Fertig in 15min.
Nach dem update wird das Gerät unter Vollast deutlich wärmer und damit auch der Lüfter lauter.
Insgesamt steigt natürlich die Leistung erheblich, alles fühlt sich flüssiger an.
Unter Volllast zieht der neue Prozessor deutlich mehr Strom, aber im idle durch SpeedStep wesentlich weniger.
Wichtig ist beim neuen Prozessor drauf zu achten das es Sockel P ist. Am besten geht natürlich die T-Serie, auch noch neuere Prozessoren der P-Serie gehen, aber dort kommt es zu Problemen mit der Temperaturauslesung, was zu Problemen der Lüftersteuerung führt.


----------



## Core #1 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Acer Extensa 5220 aufrüsten*



SlowRider schrieb:


> Hab heute erst einen T7300 in ein Extensa 5220 eingebaut.
> Zuerst Biosupdate, dann Prozessor gewechselt. Fertig in 15min.
> Nach dem update wird das Gerät unter Vollast deutlich wärmer und damit auch der Lüfter lauter.
> Insgesamt steigt natürlich die Leistung erheblich, alles fühlt sich flüssiger an.
> ...


 
Ok danke, muss man nur die Heatpipe oder auch den Lüfter ausbauen?

Also im idle ist mein Celeron M 530 schon bei 60 °C, es kann eher nur besser werden. 
Ich wollte entweder den T7100 oder den noch  sparsameren T2250 einbauen.
Als Wärmeleitpaste würde ich die wirklich gute Zalman STG1 verwenden.
Der Celeron läuft ja schnell mal auf Volllast, das sollte aber doch bei einem Dualcore dann nicht der Fall sein (nur Internet, Office, Uni), ergo insgesamt noch durch das Runtertakten im idle um einiges sparsamer und weniger hitzköpfig, oder?


----------

